# ممكن مساعده : مشروع IOSH managing safely project 3.1



## bullet99 (26 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم أخوتي الكرام ...

ممكن أحد منكم يساعدني ب مثال محلول من مشروع الآيوش المتعلق ب الصحه والسلامه والظاهر في العنوان علما انني اواجه صعوبه في فهم المحتوى وخاصة في part 4 , part5 , part 6

لكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير​


----------



## bullet99 (27 يوليو 2011)

٣٥ مشاهده ولا رد !!


----------



## sayed farzan (24 أكتوبر 2011)

hi,
dear brather
project v 3.1 
any body help me for iosh managing safely


----------



## zeyadturk (17 نوفمبر 2012)

الزملاء الاعزاء الرجاء المساعدة انا ايضاً بحاجه للمساعده في هذا الموضوع>


----------



## حسام علي الخالدي (10 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم:سوف اختصر لك الاجابة لتعم الفائدة ان شاء الله:بالنسبة الى part 4 :في العمود الاول تقوم بوصف فعاليات العامل وصفا مختصرا مثل:طبيب/يقوم بفحص المرضى والمراجعين و...الخ. وفي العمود الثاني تقوم بوصف المخاطر للطبيب(على نفس المثال)بدلالة طبيعة عمله مثل الاحهاد المترتب عن العمل او الشد العصبي او انتقال العدوى...الخ. وفي العمود الثالث تحدد عدد الناس المتاثرين بهذا العمل(عمل الطبيب)الذي قد يكون الطبيب فقط او الزائرين او حسب ماعندك من مشروع.بالنسبة الىpart 5:في العمود الاول تذكر طبيعة العمل مختصرا(الكشف على المراجعين)_على سبيل المثال_ وفي العمود الثاني تثبت المخاطر الواقغة فعلا والناتجة بالفعل مثل الاجهاد والعنف وووو.الخ. وفي العمود الثالث تحدد الاشخاص المتاثرين بالفعاليات مثل الطبيب في مثالنا.وفي العمود الرابع تعطي نسبة الاحتمالية لاحد المخاطر حصرا مثل الاجهاد في العمل فقط. وفي العمود الخامس تعطي نسبة النتيجة على نفس الخطر لتظهر عندك المخاطر الناتجة من ضرب الاحتمالية والنتيجة بالنسبة part 6:في العمود الاول تضع النتيجة التي ظهرت عندك في part5 . وفي العمود الثاني تذكر خطوات السيطرة على الخطر _في حالة وجودها_ واذا لم توجد تكتب no , وفي العمود الثالث تذكر خطوات السيطرة على الخطر حسب الاولوية التي تتناسب مع طبيعة الخطر مثل ppe or s.s.w.t وهكذا . وفي العمود الرابع تذكر الاحتمالية التي نقصت بسبب السيطرة على الخطر .وفي العمود الخامس تذكر النتيجة بعد السيطرة في حالة نقصت بسبب السيطرة على الخطر وهكذا تظهر عندل المخاطر في العمود السادس بعد السيطرة على الخطر .وفي العمود السابع طبيعة السيطرة مثل(regular reviewing) حسب الجداول الموجودة في صفحة 52 من المنهاج الذي يحدد طبيعة السيطرة حسب كمية الخطر وتذكر طبيعة المراجعة الدورية للسيطرة اعتمادا على طبيعة العمل كان تكون المراحعة شهريا او سنويا وهكذا....ارجو ان يكون الشرح وافيا....اخوكم المهندس حسام الخالدي


----------

